

Bias against speculation[/theorizing]? - yummyfajitas
http://econlog.econlib.org/archives/2011/11/bias_against_sp.html

======
yummyfajitas
I added the parenthetical [/theorizing] in the title to distinguish theorizing
from financial speculation (which is what I originally thought upon reading
the title).

